# Horse Buying Quandary -Urgent Advice Needed🐴😁



## Arabella77 (23 August 2020)

Morning everyone....im having a bit of a quandary and was hoping I could get your advice.....

So after a long wait (30yrs!) I’m in an incredibly lucky position to be able to go horse shopping!

I currently part own a youngster, whom I didn’t plan on buying, but did it to save her and help a friend out. She’s lovely but unfortunately hasnt grown big enough for me. I do ride her and have rebacked and brought her on, as am not heavy, but at 13.3hh and being quite tall, I do look slightly silly on her! I have also owned a couple of ponies I rescued and rehabilitated and had several horses on part loan over the years. So in theory this is my first ‘proper’ horse!

I have a huge passion for Arabs so I’ve been mainly concentrating on seeking those out. It’s been a lot trickier than I thought as there doesn’t seem to be many ridden Arabs around. I’ve contacted all the Arabian studs and put posts out on Facebook Arabian groups etc. I’ve had a quite a few replies and yesterday drove 3hrs to go and view one who seemed to tick all the boxes!

I took my very knowledgeable professional friend with me and the viewing went very well.. he comes from a lovely home, who have owned him since a foal, he’s a good size, no issues and stunningly beautiful. I watched him being schooled and I hacked him out. Couldn’t really fault him!

.......So why oh why do I feel so meh?!! My husband said he expected to come home really excited and I didn’t seem to be and I can’t work out why..... I’m thinking maybe it’s because he is literally the first horse I’ve viewed and I’m worried I haven’t given it enough time. Is this a normal feeling? Should I ‘feel’ that special connection like you do when you meet the right guy etc? ive not done this properly before so am hoping someone can tell me what I should do?!

 Am I being silly by hesitating and not making an offer on him ASAP?! I’ve told them I will decide by today as not sure he will be around long, though they said they weren’t advertising him.

There is another potential I am very keen to see a long way away again but I don’t mind that, but I can’t see him for two weeks as he’s on loan to a uni student. What’s should I do? Someone please advise!! Thank you 😊


----------



## Cutgrass (23 August 2020)

I think there are a few subconscious biases at play here. You're trying to second guess how you 'should' feel, while at the same time applying logic along the lines of 'he's the first I've seen so have no comparisons'. No wonder it's confusing!

How would you feel if you found out he'd sold today? What was your friend's view? 

To give a personal perspective, I always feel very 'meh' in these situations and have come to realise that I've  become frightened of commitment as I get older😂


----------



## Arabella77 (23 August 2020)

Thank you😊my friend thought the same as me so hasn’t given me much more help tbh! All my friends and family say ultimately it’s my decision. If he was sold I would feel sad but confident there is a horse out there for me. My friends in the Arab world have said maybe I should hang on as with winter coming there may be more available at better prices.....but they have also said that there aren’t many ridden Arabs around! He is the top of my budget but I think he is well priced though a little green, which is what I wanted. I wonder if it acceptable to tell the truth to the owners and see if they would hang on a bit longer. I don’t think they are in a particular rush but probably wouldn’t want to risk turning down other viewings either. I’m not sure how I would feel if I was asked that...🤔


----------



## Kahlua (23 August 2020)

So my experience - I just purchased a young horse last week after searching for 6 months and not having owned by own horse for about 6 years. Once I made the commitment to buy I didn’t have regret, but I had a weird sense of unease - I know this is because I have ridden clients horses for so long, and to suddenly make a commitment of my own money, which is not a small amount, freaked me out a little bit! My husband was actually more excited than me, probably because I have stopped complaining about not having my own horse and he knows I’m a much nicer person when I’m riding 😂

Anyway, I have kept watching the videos I took of her and looked at pictures and started buying things for her and now I’m superrrrrr excited! So I would say not to judge yourself too harshly on these unsure feelings! The only thing is that when I sat on her, I knew she was the one. So, there has to be some point in the process when you felt excited about him, otherwise no matter how perfect he is on paper, it may actually be that he isn’t quite right for you. Think about if you saw him with someone else, would you really regret it? And then of course I’m assuming you will vet him, so that could always throw a spanner in the works. There is always potentially another “better” horse out there but you should think about whether you could be without this horse or not.


----------



## Arabella77 (23 August 2020)

Thanks....I’m going To swoon over his photos again and see if I get a feeling......


----------



## Baywonder (23 August 2020)

I think the question regarding how you would feel if he was sold to someone else is a valid one to ask yourself.  

When I bought my very first pony at the age of 16, I was really excited, but with a hint of "oh heck, what have I done?" thrown into the mix.  I was excited, as he was my first pony  - who wouldn't be?!

However, when I compare how I felt about  my first pony and my last old boy, there was a world of difference.  My old boy was my horse of a lifetime.  When I first went to view him, I decided I wanted him the second I spotted him ambling over the field coming to call. It broke every rule in the horse buying book - but it was my gut instinct and it proved right.  

You did absolutely the right thing taking your friend with you to the viewing - maybe have another chat to her about it and see what she thinks?

Ultimately, it is your decision, and if you are unsure at all, maybe this is not the right horse for you after all.  

Good luck OP - please let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## HashRouge (23 August 2020)

On the one hand I'm a big believer in going with your gut, and this is suggesting that maybe this horse isn't quite right for you...
But, on the other hand, finding a tall, ridden Arab that goes nicely in the school is not easy at all! Most of the Arabs I see for sale are under 15hh (I'm guessing you wanted taller than this, but might be wrong). Often they aren't backed or they don't look to have been brought on very well and there are quite a few weedy, not very well put together ones out there too. If you've found one that ticks all the right boxes, you're doing pretty well! It might just be me but I don't think Arabs are quite as popular as they were back in the late 90s/ early 00s, so it can be harder finding a really nice one, especially if you want a taller one.

Could you ask to go back and ride again? You say you watched him being schooled - did you get a chance to ride him in the school? Maybe you could ask to do that?


----------



## Arabella77 (23 August 2020)

thanks again all....yes Hash, I’ve been looking for over 15hh....he is 15.1hh, perfect for me and was bum high ..I’ve been Thinking more and looking back at his photos and videos.....It utterly pains me but I think I’m going to have to go with my gut feeling and agree he just doesn’t see the right one for me....I may bloomin well regret it but I’m just not sure and I’m in no rush....well apart from the livery yard I’m thinking of moving to typically has a space ready for September, which would tie in with buying him etc.....but I could stay where I am temporarily as they’ve reserved me a space there...I haven’t decided 100% so will hold off contacting his owners until later.....


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 August 2020)

Arabella77 said:



			thanks again all....yes Hash, I’ve been looking for over 15hh....he is 15.1hh, perfect for me and was bum high ..I’ve been Thinking more and looking back at his photos and videos.....It utterly pains me but I think I’m going to have to go with my gut feeling and agree he just doesn’t see the right one for me....I may bloomin well regret it but I’m just not sure and I’m in no rush....well apart from the livery yard I’m thinking of moving to typically has a space ready for September, which would tie in with buying him etc.....but I could stay where I am temporarily as they’ve reserved me a space there...I haven’t decided 100% so will hold off contacting his owners until later.....
		
Click to expand...


Can you explain what it is that you think is missing in this horse, that means that you aren't sure?   I have only once viewed more than  2 or 3 horses when I have been looking for a new one, because I narrow down the potentials at the advert stage, so I wouldn't worry that he is the first one you have seen, especially when there aren't many of what you want available.  I have certainly bought the first one on at least 2 occasions.  
I know he is quite a distance away but I would ask if you can have a 2nd viewing before you reject him completely.  I don't really understand why you didn't ride him in the school - do you think the owner was trying to avoid that?


----------



## Arabella77 (23 August 2020)

He was ridden in the school first by the owners friend for a good 15mins, then we hacked out together with said friend on other horse...I probably should have ridden him in school too but they didn’t invite me too🤔


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 August 2020)

I would also try a second viewing if you can arrange it (ETA - yes definitely ask to ride him in the school). I love arabs and have the added bonus of needing one suitable for a disabled rider. That requirement absolutely outweighs any 'falling in love' at the first viewing and I don't feel that long term it was an issue to not have that as our horse/human relationship developed naturally over time and we soon became a team and I love her to the bones.


----------



## wren123 (23 August 2020)

You definitely need to ride him in the school and hack out on your own, unless you never want to hack on your own.


----------



## Arabella77 (23 August 2020)

Thank you all, due to the distance it’s a bit of a pain arranging another viewing unfortunately. I absolutely know I should though so I’m really torn. Maybe I should just go for it and I’m sure he will be great and I’d be excited when it all started happening..the other half of me thinks otherwise....so I’m still going to think on it🤦🏼‍♀️😂


----------



## ester (23 August 2020)

So there was a time when I wondered if I were ridiculous waiting for some sort of gut feeling, particularly as I am much more of a logical analyser.
Someone else locally actually bought mine, who in the age of not much internet was a bit much and a bit far for us at the time. She hacked him past the house and I fell in love and wished we had gone to see him.
She approx.2 months max before she put him on the market (he was the first of 7 ponies she bought and failed with that summer, eventually buying back the one she sold).
That was 15 years ago, he's now 27 and I am endlessly pleased that I waited for a gut.


----------



## Buster2020 (23 August 2020)

To be honest it sounds to me you’re scared of the commitment. The problem with that is the you will feel the same with every horse you try. If he tickets the box’s then i say go for it .


----------



## Arabella77 (23 August 2020)

I’ve now changed my mind and realised that he’s a fab sort and I would regret it not even attempting to make  an offer so am about to do so!!


----------



## cobgoblin (23 August 2020)

I always find I'm very aware of the possibility of being disappointed when I view. The logical side takes over and analyses suitability etc. 
I've walked away many times on first sight of the horse. 
I don't find the excitement kicks in until I've committed to buy.


----------



## cobgoblin (23 August 2020)

Arabella77 said:



			I’ve now changed my mind and realised that he’s a fab sort and I would regret it not even attempting to make  an offer so am about to do so!!
		
Click to expand...

Now you're sounding a bit more excited.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 August 2020)

OP, could you buy if all boxes ticked, but tell yourself that if you dont gel within 6 months, to sell on?
That's what I told myself about B Fuzzy,  that she was likely to be a schooler and seller on. Mainly due to me not trying her due to distance, 13+ hrs drive each way in the UK......... 
However, 20 months down the line, there is no way I'm selling and have decided that she's got very much under my skin. The decision was actually made about 4 months in!


----------



## Kahlua (23 August 2020)

Ahh sorry I assumed you rode him in the school! Personally I would go back and ride in the school -  I find it a bit strange they didn’t get you to before hacking out, unless that’s your main requirement?

I do think gut feel plays a part, it’s one thing to not be excited at all, as opposed to not being excited because of the commitment. Try to differentiate between the two. You will put in a lot of time, money and effort so being a little bit excited is important.

My new horse ticked some boxes, not all, I looked at 35 horses in 3 days and there were some in that group that ticked all of my boxes technically, but I didn’t have the connection with those horses that I had with the one I decided to move ahead with. As I said, my unsure moment came after I’d committed, I loved the horse from the moment I sat in the saddle 🙂

Edited to add: ah I now see you’re a bit more excited!! If you’re feeling this way then that’s awesome and probably your answer on whether you want him 😉 Let us know how you go!!


----------



## Flame_ (23 August 2020)

Buy him! Buy him! Buy Him! Buy Him! Buy Him! You are doing, Yay


----------



## Quigleyandme (23 August 2020)

I have felt pretty meh about all the horses in my life until I get to know them whereupon I‘ve quite simply loved them warts and all. I had one come to me as a broken down ex hunter to have a holiday before the kennel man was summoned to shoot him. I loathed that horse for various reasons but he melted my black, withered heart and I enjoyed and loved him for twelve years much to the chagrin of the MFH because he was a big lad (in my avatar) and would have fed a lot of hounds.


----------



## Summit (23 August 2020)

Arabella77 said:



			I’ve now changed my mind and realised that he’s a fab sort and I would regret it not even attempting to make  an offer so am about to do so!!
		
Click to expand...

and?


----------



## oldie48 (23 August 2020)

Well you have probably already made an offer for him, but I buy if it ticks the boxes, spend the next 6-12 months deciding if it is as described then end up falling for it (or selling on!). I just find it takes me time to get to know the horse and a big part of that is finding out if it has any quirks and if it has, is it something I can and am happy to deal with. Perhaps it's a sign of old age!


----------



## Arabella77 (23 August 2020)

I made an offer and it was declined! I’m not going any higher so have left my offer on the table and if it’s meant to be it will be...the search continues😞


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 August 2020)

just looked on horsequest in the arabs section,  there is a pretty grey 15,2 arab on there , dont know how confident you are but says he needs a competent rider..he is 11 and only backed last year £3500


----------



## Cutgrass (23 August 2020)

You HAVE to keep us updated now! I feel really invested in your search. Shame the offer wasn't accepted but tbh that's probably a sign in itself. If the sellers thought you were THE ONE for the horse they'd want you to have him. That's no judgement on you, more a comment that they'll know what he's like.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 August 2020)

Have you looked on Arabian lines?

I did see a nice ridden Arab mare on preloved that looked nice, I agree the good ridden ones don't come up often and are pricey.

Where are you? I might be able to help I have Arabs myself so may know of something somewhere.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 August 2020)

The one I saw is 7 15.1 grey Arab mare has a good ridden showing record and dressage £5,500 in Carmarthenshire


----------



## cobgoblin (23 August 2020)

Cutgrass said:



			You HAVE to keep us updated now! I feel really invested in your search. Shame the offer wasn't accepted but tbh that's probably a sign in itself. If the sellers thought you were THE ONE for the horse they'd want you to have him. That's no judgement on you, more a comment that they'll know what he's like.
		
Click to expand...

Or they feel he's worth the asking price.


----------



## Flame_ (23 August 2020)

If he's a sound, pretty straightforward, ridden, purebred gelding and his conformation's good he'll sell for the asking price unless the sellers are asking a cheeky amount.


----------



## gallopingby (23 August 2020)

Flame_ said:



			If he's a sound, pretty straightforward, ridden, purebred gelding and his conformation's good he'll sell for the asking price unless the sellers are asking a cheeky amount.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely - there are still lots of people who think a cheeky offer will bring the result they want, hopefully they’re beginning to realise that a sound straightforward horse is worth its weight in gold. 
Prices seem to have risen to more realistic levels recently, and Horsequest appears to be selling in some cases within hours of a listing. If it’s meant to be then it will work out, otherwise the right one will be waiting for you. No point stressing.


----------



## HashRouge (23 August 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			just looked on horsequest in the arabs section,  there is a pretty grey 15,2 arab on there , dont know how confident you are but says he needs a competent rider..he is 11 and only backed last year £3500
		
Click to expand...

He looks absolutely smashing, what a nice looking horse!


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 August 2020)

HashRouge said:



			He looks absolutely smashing, what a nice looking horse!
		
Click to expand...

i thought so too and i am not usually an arab fan, he is pretty


----------



## Arabella77 (23 August 2020)

Thanks all ...I’ve left my offer with them still but not heard back so decided if it’s meant to be it will be! I did spot the 11yo Arab in horse quest but was ideally looking for under 10yrs and wasn’t sure on his colour. He was striking though😊I’ve since been kindly put in touch with a show yard in Gloucester that we’re advertising a lovely mare. I’m viewing her on Friday! If anyone knows a good freelance coach up that way, do let me know, as need to hire one to come with me as a second pair of eyes! Thank you for all your advice and experiences, very helpful 😊🐴


----------



## HashRouge (24 August 2020)

Please do keep us updated, I love Arabs


----------



## Arabella77 (24 August 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			Have you looked on Arabian lines?

I did see a nice ridden Arab mare on preloved that looked nice, I agree the good ridden ones don't come up often and are pricey.

Where are you? I might be able to help I have Arabs myself so may know of something somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I’m in Leicestershire but willing to travel ideally 2/3hrs Max. I’m in gloucestershire on Friday viewing one so if you know any in that area or on my route that would be fab! Thank you 😊


----------



## Arabella77 (24 August 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			The one I saw is 7 15.1 grey Arab mare has a good ridden showing record and dressage £5,500 in Carmarthenshire
		
Click to expand...

I spotted her but she is quite far from me and I felt she would suit a more dressage competition home I.e wasted with me!


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 August 2020)

Arabella77 said:



			I spotted her but she is quite far from me and I felt she would suit a more dressage competition home I.e wasted with me!
		
Click to expand...

I see what you mean if you don't want to compete I will have an ask around.


----------



## Arabella77 (24 August 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			I see what you mean if you don't want to compete I will have an ask around.
		
Click to expand...

Please do thank you 😊


----------



## Buster2020 (24 August 2020)

Op I hope you don’t mind me asking but what’s you’re  your budget. I have heard that Arabs are expensive. I hope the viewing goes well on Friday.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 August 2020)

Arabs were definitely crazy expensive in the 80's especially in the US. I think that these days in the UK they - and PBAs - are very good value. Being out of fashion has kept the prices down. OK, some show horses may sell for big money to the middle east, but the normal everyday horses that would suit an ordinary rider who wants to hack and do local show level things are affordable.


----------



## HashRouge (24 August 2020)

I keep going back to that 11 Yr old on 
Horse Quest. I think he's super! I do wish they'd put the location in the ad!


----------



## Flame_ (24 August 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Arabs were definitely crazy expensive in the 80's especially in the US. I think that these days in the UK they - and PBAs - are very good value. Being out of fashion has kept the prices down. OK, some show horses may sell for big money to the middle east, but the normal everyday horses that would suit an ordinary rider who wants to hack and do local show level things are affordable.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree that arab values, like section Ds, are generally awesome compared to sports horses when for the bulk of one/two horse owners in many ways they suit better, but there just aren't many. I looked for backed young arabs on 3 occasions and I was always waiting for an ad to appear anywhere in England or Wales for something to even view. There will be other people in this situation and unless the horse is overpriced or has a health or soundness issue then it won't be unsold for long. There's also the thing that sports horses are bred purely to be bought and sold and everyone's in the bargaining game, arab owners and breeders tend (generalising, sorry) to be more sentimental and attached than that so its wise to tred carefully with the sellers' feelings or they'll probably just keep the horse, lol!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 August 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I keep going back to that 11 Yr old on
Horse Quest. I think he's super! I do wish they'd put the location in the ad!
		
Click to expand...

East Anglia,  same number in the advert below,  so 2 to look at, at same time?


----------



## Arabella77 (24 August 2020)

Buster2020 said:



			Op I hope you don’t mind me asking but what’s you’re  your budget. I have heard that Arabs are expensive. I hope the viewing goes well on Friday.
		
Click to expand...

my budget is £3-4K


----------



## Laafet (24 August 2020)

You could try the Endurance groups - plenty of ridden Arabs on there and they tend to be a bit more 'normal'.


----------



## gryff (24 August 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			The one I saw is 7 15.1 grey Arab mare has a good ridden showing record and dressage £5,500 in Carmarthenshire
		
Click to expand...

This is the one I was coming on to recommend. She's lovely and the Romac breeding seems to be able to turn its hand to anything. 
She's not far off the M4, so wouldn't be a bad journey for you. She's also been on the market for a little while, so the owners may be willing to negotiate 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Arabella77 (24 August 2020)

gryff said:



			This is the one I was coming on to recommend. She's lovely and the Romac breeding seems to be able to turn its hand to anything.
She's not far off the M4, so wouldn't be a bad journey for you. She's also been on the market for a little while, so the owners may be willing to negotiate 🤷‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

thank you i saw her half brother it turns out, I will check the route again and have a think. I do feel she’s too good for me though😞hopefully the one on Friday may be a winner 🤞🏼


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 August 2020)

gryff said:



			This is the one I was coming on to recommend. She's lovely and the Romac breeding seems to be able to turn its hand to anything.
She's not far off the M4, so wouldn't be a bad journey for you. She's also been on the market for a little while, so the owners may be willing to negotiate 🤷‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

I know lovely bred horses if I was looking myself she would be just what I would want.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 August 2020)

Arabella77 said:



			Thanks all ...I’ve left my offer with them still but not heard back so decided if it’s meant to be it will be! I did spot the 11yo Arab in horse quest but was ideally looking for under 10yrs and wasn’t sure on his colour. He was striking though😊I’ve since been kindly put in touch with a show yard in Gloucester that we’re advertising a lovely mare. I’m viewing her on Friday! If anyone knows a good freelance coach up that way, do let me know, as need to hire one to come with me as a second pair of eyes! Thank you for all your advice and experiences, very helpful 😊🐴
		
Click to expand...

dont forget he was only backed recently,  maybe he was a stallion and they gelded him to be sold as ridden so he wont have many ridden  miles on the clock.  worth a look as he is in your budget as well..


----------



## HashRouge (25 August 2020)

If he was closer to me I'd be viewing him splashgirl45, he's super! Don't think the OP was keen on the colour though, which is fair enough.


----------



## scats (26 August 2020)

I’ve never really had the ‘he/she’s the one’ feeling.  I tend to walk away and then have to talk myself into it!


----------



## cauda equina (26 August 2020)

The livery debt one on HQ looks a real sweetie


----------



## Arabella77 (29 August 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			Have you looked on Arabian lines?

I did see a nice ridden Arab mare on preloved that looked nice, I agree the good ridden ones don't come up often and are pricey.

Where are you? I might be able to help I have Arabs myself so may know of something somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

thank you I’m in Leicestershire but willling to travel nationwide for right potentials 😊


----------



## Arabella77 (29 August 2020)

cauda equina said:



			The livery debt one on HQ looks a real sweetie
		
Click to expand...

I saw him but too small sadly


----------



## Arabella77 (29 August 2020)

UPDATE
im still looking😞 drove to Gloucestershire yesterday to view another one ...I hired a coach up there who came with me, really helpful......but sadly the mare was a lot greener, immature and seemed smaller than advertised so we declined. Why is it there’s never anything suitable when you’re looking?! Am still thinking about the first horse but I expect he will be sold now so I’m trying to forget about it. The search continues...


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 August 2020)

Arabella77 said:



			UPDATE
im still looking😞 drove to Gloucestershire yesterday to view another one ...I hired a coach up there who came with me, really helpful......but sadly the mare was a lot greener, immature and seemed smaller than advertised so we declined. Why is it there’s never anything suitable when you’re looking?! Am still thinking about the first horse but I expect he will be sold now so I’m trying to forget about it. The search continues...
		
Click to expand...


You could ring and ask if he is still available then offer the asking price, if he is.


----------



## HashRouge (29 August 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			You could ring and ask if he is still available then offer the asking price, if he is.
		
Click to expand...

I'd do that, worth asking?
I'd also be inclined to ring about that 15.2hh 11 yr old on Horse Quest if he's anywhere nearish to you. I know you thought he was maybe too old, but worth a view possibly?

Out of interest whereabout are you Arabella77? I know one that _might _be for sale - 15.3hh grey gelding, 7 years old. Quite green but nice.


----------



## Buster2020 (29 August 2020)

Arabella77 said:



			UPDATE
im still looking😞 drove to Gloucestershire yesterday to view another one ...I hired a coach up there who came with me, really helpful......but sadly the mare was a lot greener, immature and seemed smaller than advertised so we declined. Why is it there’s never anything suitable when you’re looking?! Am still thinking about the first horse but I expect he will be sold now so I’m trying to forget about it. The search continues...
		
Click to expand...

It took my while to find my first horse don’t worry you will find a horse.


----------



## Flame_ (29 August 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I'd do that, worth asking?
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Unless he's genuinely over-priced, get on that phone!


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 August 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I keep going back to that 11 Yr old on
Horse Quest. I think he's super! I do wish they'd put the location in the ad!
		
Click to expand...

there is a 6 year old arab,which is  the next ad, has the same mobile phone no and its in east anglia if that helps..


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 September 2020)

My friend just messaged me about an Arab her daughter had he is up for sale on Facebook, his bay 15h I think his 8 has done a season of showing and did well will hack and is really quiet and sensible his £3,500 inc tack I will try and get the advert for you he is in Wales


----------



## Chianti (3 September 2020)

Arabella77 said:



			I’ve now changed my mind and realised that he’s a fab sort and I would regret it not even attempting to make  an offer so am about to do so!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you should expect to fall in love with something at first sight. I took my present one on loan and bought him after a year. Even then I'd say that I really liked him. I don't think I really loved him until about six months after that. It can take time.


----------



## Arabella77 (3 October 2020)

An update on this post....I had my first offer declined and owner said she had others viewing, so I continued my search and decided it wasn’t meant to be.

 I then called back and offered full asking price!.....but she had others to view still, so I continued my search again... I then found a beautiful PBA mare who failed a vetting...then after covering many miles across country, found a sensible, very handsome, albeit unbroken overheight Connemara gelding....passed vetting and now with me and already at breaking school, as he settled so well..... He is an absolute diamond and I’m head over heels with him!

In the meantime the owner with first horse Called me and offered him to me, as he failed a vetting with someone else....funny how things work out! But I’m happy with my boy and Made lovely new online friends on my horse-searching journey and excited for the future!


----------



## shamrock2021 (3 October 2020)

Congratulations 🥳 brilliant news .


----------



## [139672] (3 October 2020)

Congratulations 🥳. Photos please 😀


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 October 2020)

"Things always work out as they are meant to be"

Enjoy your new horse.


----------



## WandaMare (3 October 2020)

Congratulations and all the best with him


----------



## Upthecreek (3 October 2020)

Lovely update! Your boy sounds lovely, best of luck with him.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 October 2020)

good luck with your new boy,   piccies pretty please


----------



## FinnBobs (3 October 2020)

That’s fab news! I’ve got an over height Connie for my first horse too and he’s perfect x


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (8 October 2020)

Arabella77 said:



			Morning everyone....im having a bit of a quandary and was hoping I could get your advice.....

So after a long wait (30yrs!) I’m in an incredibly lucky position to be able to go horse shopping!

I currently part own a youngster, whom I didn’t plan on buying, but did it to save her and help a friend out. She’s lovely but unfortunately hasnt grown big enough for me. I do ride her and have rebacked and brought her on, as am not heavy, but at 13.3hh and being quite tall, I do look slightly silly on her! I have also owned a couple of ponies I rescued and rehabilitated and had several horses on part loan over the years. So in theory this is my first ‘proper’ horse!

I have a huge passion for Arabs so I’ve been mainly concentrating on seeking those out. It’s been a lot trickier than I thought as there doesn’t seem to be many ridden Arabs around. I’ve contacted all the Arabian studs and put posts out on Facebook Arabian groups etc. I’ve had a quite a few replies and yesterday drove 3hrs to go and view one who seemed to tick all the boxes!

I took my very knowledgeable professional friend with me and the viewing went very well.. he comes from a lovely home, who have owned him since a foal, he’s a good size, no issues and stunningly beautiful. I watched him being schooled and I hacked him out. Couldn’t really fault him!

.......So why oh why do I feel so meh?!! My husband said he expected to come home really excited and I didn’t seem to be and I can’t work out why..... I’m thinking maybe it’s because he is literally the first horse I’ve viewed and I’m worried I haven’t given it enough time. Is this a normal feeling? Should I ‘feel’ that special connection like you do when you meet the right guy etc? ive not done this properly before so am hoping someone can tell me what I should do?!

Am I being silly by hesitating and not making an offer on him ASAP?! I’ve told them I will decide by today as not sure he will be around long, though they said they weren’t advertising him.

There is another potential I am very keen to see a long way away again but I don’t mind that, but I can’t see him for two weeks as he’s on loan to a uni student. What’s should I do? Someone please advise!! Thank you 😊
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes the anticipation of something overwhelms the actual event in your case 30 years! You see these YouTube videos and retouched photos and expect this magical creature to appear. The magic may well come as you get to know each other, and if the horse is fully vetted, safe, fun and the type you are looking for it may be ideal. Having said that O did feel an instant ‘this is the one’ with my new horse. Maybe look at a few other if you can but be aware the horse will remain on sale and may be bought in the meantime. Also I know you really want an Arab but maybe look at a few other types, you may surprise yourself


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (8 October 2020)

TheGentlemanMrDarcy said:



			Sometimes the anticipation of something overwhelms the actual event in your case 30 years! You see these YouTube videos and retouched photos and expect this magical creature to appear. The magic may well come as you get to know each other, and if the horse is fully vetted, safe, fun and the type you are looking for it may be ideal. Having said that O did feel an instant ‘this is the one’ with my new horse. Maybe look at a few other if you can but be aware the horse will remain on sale and may be bought in the meantime. Also I know you really want an Arab but maybe look at a few other types, you may surprise yourself 

Click to expand...

Lol just read all the other replies!! 😂😂😂😂😂 x


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (8 October 2020)

Congrats, connemara's are the best! Agree with others, photos are needed!


----------

